
Another Security Tip For Twitter: Don’t Use "Password" As Your Password - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/15/another-security-tip-for-twitter-dont-use-password-as-your-password/
======
rwolf
Bad security does not mean Twitter deserves to have it's data stolen.

Break in to show Twitter it can be done, maybe publicly prove you did it for
internet love (if you're into that sort of thing); leaking everything you
could get your "leet" hands on is unnecessary.

------
vaksel
Someone should check to see if they changed the password to 12345.

~~~
froo
I've got bets on "god" - I mean, it worked for that organisation in that
hackers movie right?

------
mingyeow
No way..... someone tell me that techcrunch is just trolling

